# killing the gills



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

got out last night, kinda chilly.

Killed the gills on a little white nymph i tie, must have caught 25 in less than a half hour biggest was near 9", also caught a few little bass, water is heating up get out and get yours.

J


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

That sounds like fun Jason, lets hook up and you can show me how to use that new fly rod!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..there on the beds 36 in 25 min o yes o na 5 wt .. lol .. latgest was probly 10" .. lol still alot of fun ! in a pontoon baot!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

testing


----------

